# Looking to meet new friends in Bilbao



## hpfister16 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello expats!

My name is Hannah, I'm 24, and I moved to the Bilbao area a couple of days ago. I am working as an au pair with a family in Getxo and I would really like to meet some new people! I'm interested in doing outdoor activities, including hiking and learning how to surf, cooking, going out for drinks, learning spanish, salsa dancing, and exploring the city.

I've very easygoing and am up for almost any activity, so if anyone is interested in meeting up, don't hesitate to reply to this post!


----------



## alfio (Feb 27, 2013)

*Hi!*

Hi hannah!

My name is Alfredo, I'm 28. I'm originally from 
Bilbao, I've been an expat for several time now. Currently I'm in getxo for training , love meeting people from other countries

If you want to have a drink send me a message

Cheers


----------



## HannahVB (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Hannah!

Are you still in getxo? I am an au pair here and have been here a week and desperately want to spend time with some english speaking people who know exactly how I'm feeling!

Hope to hear from you!

Hannah x


----------



## Hanna :) (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi, my name is Hanna. 
I'm half German and Japanese, 24 years old. 
I just saw your post today (hope still you are interested in to meet new people), and like to meet up with you.
I just moved into Bilbao and will start a master program from this October.

hope to here from you.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hanna :) said:


> Hi, my name is Hanna.
> I'm half German and Japanese, 24 years old.
> I just saw your post today (hope still you are interested in to meet new people), and like to meet up with you.
> I just moved into Bilbao and will start a master program from this October.
> ...


Hope you get a reply, but the posts here are from 2013, so don't be surprised if you don't...


----------

